# Dwarf Hamsters Fighting



## iFallOffStuff (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm looking to get my 2nd hamster (after my first, a Syrian hamster died at 3 years). However now that I have a bit more experience I'm hoping to get 2. I did a bit of research and I found out that female Russian dwarf hamsters are the most sociable. (correct me if I'm wrong). Although I am well aware that they may still fight.

What are the chances of this happening? I also plan to take a few precautions :

I plan to get two of these cages : http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/small-pet/hamster/hamster-homes/small-plastic-hamster-hom

and connect the two together. Would it be better to get one larger cage? I chose two of these as I can easily separate if need be.

I'll have two of everything, house, feed bowl, water, wheel.

And I'll ensure that both hamsters get the same attention and are taken out together.

I'll be buying the hamsters from [email protected] so they'll have been together from birth.

Sorry for the long thread... thanks to anyone who bothered reading it!

Side note : I heard that Russian Dwarf hamsters aren't that friendly? Shouldn't they be fine if handled with love from an early age?


----------



## myhamsteroreo (Apr 4, 2017)

hi,
the cage that you want to get is great! I have it myself and have had no problem with it! I have a robo hamster, Oreo, and he loves it. Russian dwarf hamsters are known to fight if bought from a different litter, but as you are buying them together it will be much better. I wouldn't worry about them fighting but if they do then simply move them to the separate cages as they are big enough for one hamster per cage anyway.

hope this helped,
Freya x


----------



## iFallOffStuff (Aug 22, 2016)

myhamsteroreo said:


> hi,
> the cage that you want to get is great! I have it myself and have had no problem with it! I have a robo hamster, Oreo, and he loves it. Russian dwarf hamsters are known to fight if bought from a different litter, but as you are buying them together it will be much better. I wouldn't worry about them fighting but if they do then simply move them to the separate cages as they are big enough for one hamster per cage anyway.
> 
> hope this helped,
> Freya x


Great thanks a lot! Getting them next week


----------



## myhamsteroreo (Apr 4, 2017)

no problem. x


----------

